# Dizzle's Rack



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

FRS "full rack shot"










1.1 Bakhuis tank,temporary excess plant tank, baby 0.0.4 leuc tank









drainage system



























Bakhuis


















To many PLANTS!










This is just the start finishing another 10g to finish the row off, getting another 4 10g's to do another row of horizontals above than the top row will be verts.

Current frogs-
1.1 D. Tinc "Bakhuis"
0.0.4 D. Leucomelas

Current Tads-
3- FG Vents

Current Eggs-
-Bakhuis 

soon to arrive- 
1.1 D. Tinc "Monts Atachi Bakka Yellowbacks"
1.1 D Tinc "Cobalt"

Wish List-
-sub adult/adult-D. Tinc "New river"/"blue sip"
1.1-Standard/Highland Lamasi
-Basti's


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice frogs man! Like that cobalt!!

Saw that you have bastimentos on your wish list.. I highly recommend them! Very awesome frogs!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Since Petco is having their $1 per gallon sale, you might wanna consider 20Gs.... only $5 more per tank over the usual price of a 10G, and the frogs will definitely use the extra room. Nice start!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bonobo said:


> Nice frogs man! Like that cobalt!!
> 
> Saw that you have bastimentos on your wish list.. I highly recommend them! Very awesome frogs!


Ya never thought much till I saw them in person at a meet, now im lookin for a pair!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

tclipse said:


> Since Petco is having their $1 per gallon sale, you might wanna consider 20Gs.... only $5 more per tank over the usual price of a 10G, and the frogs will definitely use the extra room. Nice start!


Thinkin about the 20L on the next row.. I know there will be some over hang tho


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice work. What light is that you have running? I like how you plumbed the tanks for drainage - siphoning is a pain in the butt to me.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

running a lithonia lighting t8 with 6500k GE natural light bulbs. love it so far, runs alot cooler than most lights ive had, and it was $40 at home depot with a nice black finish. and ya I wanted all my vivs to have good drainage in mind so water wouldnt build up with heavy misting. so with the Diy ABG mix, large Hydrotron layer,and the drain the soil stays perfect.


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

Would you mind providing more details on how you set up those drains? In particular what type of bulkhead you used, the size and where you found them? It looks very, very clean.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

d.crockett said:


> Would you mind providing more details on how you set up those drains? In particular what type of bulkhead you used, the size and where you found them? It looks very, very clean.



yes of course, super easy to do. I bought these http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/1-4-push-connect-bulkhead-tank-adaptor.html

drill a 3/4" hole where you want your water level to be.

apply silicone around the hole to create a gasket.

assemble the bulkhead let it cure

take some 1/4" irrigation tubing, you can get it anywhere. and then just push it in the bulkhead, then run the tube into a container, just make sure the tube is always lower than the bulkhead.

and thats pretty much it. I just have a thick later of hydrotron in the back and slowly slopes down towords the front till theres no hydrotron so it creates alittle "bog" area. The moss is taking off so it should look good!


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Great pics! Love the bakhius pics.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks.
Idk how to edit my OP but here is a updated pics, got the last 10g finished.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

getting ready to set up the next level of tanks and doing verts!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice rack and great shots. I really like the shot of the bakhuis


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

update pic of the rack the 3 bins are pumilio QT while their permanant tanks get built.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

I am Loving the rack so far. great setups

But is that a fish tank on the left


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

I love that pix of your luec, its pattern is amazing.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks crystal! I actually just sold my leucs this weekend! :/

and young herp, its a 12x12x18 zoomed, check out my other thread


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

:,( I would have taken them


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Dizzle21 said:


> FRS "full rack shot"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

oh oh my bad i thought you ment the last picture, ya that was my aquapod 14g reef, sold it about a month ago too.. trying to stick with just darts for now.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

I hear you with.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

just thought I'd add a couple pics of the el dorado viv and new patricia pair.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I probably said it before but I love the way you have the drainage system hooked up. I used it for one of my builds.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Dizzle21 said:


> just thought I'd add a couple pics of the el dorado viv and new patricia pair.


Damn that camera is great! Which is the mail which is the female. My patricia's are pretty similar to each other. I was going to ask what species the one to the right was lol. Mine are still pretty young though.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

the male is on the left and the female is on the right. male is pretty white and the female has a a bright golden back, its hard to tell but she is way bigger than him.lol
and the camera is just my iphone..lol thanks!!


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks great! Let's see a pic of the reef tank in the corner.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

AlexD said:


> Looks great! Let's see a pic of the reef tank in the corner.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Not strictly on topic, I know, but hey, I was interested.  I like your duncan-one of the coolest corals of all time imo.


----------



## steven2213 (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice frog setup. I shoud of put a drain in my setup . I have a reef also 180 mixed


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm highly considering reefing, but that is 2 much money, and then more research! Maybe one tropical cube, because I refuse to have another addiction lol. There is no way I can fit in a viv!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

B-NICE said:


> I'm highly considering reefing, but that is 2 much money, and then more research! Maybe one tropical cube, because I refuse to have another addiction lol. There is no way I can fit in a viv!


Definetly a LOT more expensive than dart, more equipment and upkeep, and less forgiving. why I got rid of everything.. :/ maybe later when I can have a nice setup with auto water change and dosing system


----------



## Interex216 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just a Lil rule of thumb for salt water set ups. Buy the biggest tank you can the bigger the tank the easier it is to keep stable. I use to frag coral and I hated my small tank when it came time to dose them. All I takes is a small mistake and you lose the whole tank. Where a large tank is much more.forgiving. also remember NO copper in reef tank it will kill all your verts.


----------



## steven2213 (Jan 28, 2012)

Interex216 said:


> Just a Lil rule of thumb for salt water set ups. Buy the biggest tank you can the bigger the tank the easier it is to keep stable. I use to frag coral and I hated my small tank when it came time to dose them. All I takes is a small mistake and you lose the whole tank. Where a large tank is much more.forgiving. also remember NO copper in reef tank it will kill all your verts.


180 with 100 gallon sump here. I agree with bigger is better.


----------

